

Spine 1.0.0 is out (Backbone alternative) - mrchess
http://spinejs.com/

======
deyan
Thanks for the link. To be honest though, I feel quite overwhelmed by what I
perceive to be an incredible increase in js frameworks - has anyone seen an
article comparing different alternatives and their pros and cons?

~~~
mrchess
Spine has been out for a while, been 0.0.x for a long time, just 1.0.0 came
out today, and was heavily inspired by Backbone. It is essentially a lighter
Backbone (no dependencies on underscore, no collections).

I've extensivley used Spine in production environments and it handled quite
well. Only recently have I begun using Backbone and I will be sure to post my
comparison once it finishes. However at this point, they both feel VERY
similar. Will post more as I myself understand Backbone better...

